# Forum Other Languages All other languages Japanese  the Japanese word chain game

## Mina

しりとり... this is the Japanese word chain game. 
How to play: 
. you have to write the real Japanese language to play this game. ( if you don't have Japanese keyboard, this site will help your Japanese ) http://babelfish.altavista.com/babelfish/tr
. you have to use the last letter the former person wrote.
For example 
If former person write " りんご " the next person will have to start from " ご "
( by the way りんご means Apple in English ) 
Notice: 
you can't use this word " ん " in the last latter, because there is no word which starts from " ん " in Japanese. 
Do you understand ? Ok let's start !

----------


## Mina

さかな

----------


## Mina

Oh maybe we can't use the real Japanese language here ?  ::

----------


## scotcher

It works, but I guess few people know how to type in Kana from English-language PCs.

----------


## Suzu

> さかな

 波　＝　なみ

----------


## ST

miru

----------


## Анатолий

> miru

 So, next word starting with "ru"?  ルーブル
rūburu 
(means "rouble" - Russian currency)

----------


## Suzu

流刑　るけい　exile, deportation.

----------


## ST

inu

----------


## Suzu

馬 - うま horse

----------


## ST

まさか　  ::  
ps. we can "play" like this for a looong time   :: 
pss. uma-it`s like Uma Thurman, from "Kill Bill"?

----------


## Suzu

帰り道　かえりみち　the way back home. 
you should get 日本語　on your pc. romaji sucks! I am still recovering from romajinitis! 
mini quiz: what's this? don't use dic! hint: 1st Kanji means Sea, the 2nd means Pig, 海豚 
thread like this is great way to learn some words you wouldn't think to look for. Save that you guys use some very simple ones!

----------


## ST

力　-ちから　-power 
hm...sea pig...may be this is dolphin, or walrus? 
can somebody see a canjis in my post?  ::

----------


## Suzu

> 力　-ちから　-power 
> hm...sea pig...may be this is dolphin, or walrus? 
> can somebody see a canjis in my post?

 I can see them but you probably guessed that already T_T 
One of your guesses is correct. It is a dolphin。いるか　海豚 
as for next word that starts with ら　－　楽　らく comfort; ease.

----------


## ST

クラブ　-club 
(надеюсь слова иностранного происхождения тоже можно использовать?   ::   ) 
ЗЫ: ну я вообщем нуб в 日本語, прочитал пару самоучителей всего, потому и слова простые. Вот если Anatoli　примет участие будет посложнее видимо... 
ЗЫЫ: Suzu-ロシア語分かりますですか?　  ::

----------


## Suzu

> クラブ　-club 
> (надеюсь слова иностранного происхождения тоже можно использовать?    ) 
> ЗЫ: ну я вообщем нуб в 日本語, прочитал пару самоучителей всего, потому и слова простые. Вот если Anatoli　примет участие будет посложнее видимо... 
> ЗЫЫ: Suzu-ロシア語分かりますですか?

 え、よく分かります。　С Ростова-на-Дону. Don't really type in cyrillic because I live in NYC atm and have normal keyboard. Typing in cyrillic takes 5x times as long because I have to look at the paper where each letter is supposed to be and since most of everyone can read English.. I choose to use that.
舞台　ぶたい　stage(theatre), scene or setting (in a play, novel etc) 
btw you don't need to add です　in that sentence.. just can omit it and leave as 分かりますか 
Oh my board handle is Suzu which means "Bell" 鈴

----------


## ST

そうですか。。。　I was thinking with "desu" it will be more polite  ::  
いらっしゃいませ　-wellcome! (hope i spelled this good  )

----------


## Suzu

> そうですか。。。　I was thinking with "desu" it will be more polite  
> いらっしゃいませ　-wellcome! (hope i spelled this good  )

 ます　is same level of politness　adding です　is actually grammatically incorrect in this case.  
先生　せんせい　teacher.

----------


## ST

いただきます-приятного аппетита (?)

----------


## Suzu

酸っぱい　－　すっぱい　－　Sour。

----------


## Suzu

> いただきます-приятного аппетита (?)

 戴きます　－　いただきます　－　expression of gratitude before meals。 
use above post for next word, was just showing a kanji of the word and the correct meaning.

----------


## ST

heh, OK. 
い。。。い。。。いま　(now)   ::

----------


## Suzu

> heh, OK. 
> い。。。い。。。いま　(now)

 今　いま 
円い　まるい　Round 
That kanji is one of the first grade ones, if ya interested in knowing go here. http://members.aol.com/Joyo96/Grade_1.html

----------


## ST

行く　ー　いく　-go 
yeah, I know abot kanjis JLPT level 1, just forget to press SPACE after typing it  ::  
[OFF]
had you allready visited this site, *Eiskalteschatten* was talkin` about?

----------


## Suzu

> 行く　ー　いく　-go 
> yeah, I know abot kanjis JLPT level 1, just forget to press SPACE after typing it  
> [OFF]
> had you allready visited this site, *Eiskalteschatten* was talkin` about?

 暗い過去　くらいかこ　Shadowy Past.　（Noun)  

> had you allready visited this site, *Eiskalteschatten* was talkin` about?

 え、行きました、でもあのサイトのフォルムは紛らわしいよ。（T_T)\)

----------


## ST

子ども　-こども　-child 
you mean, registration form was at Japanese? 
BTW, "shadowy past" is like ours "светлое будущее", but inverted? I can`t imagine, where did you learn such word... ^_^

----------


## Анатолий

詰らないだなあ！  ::

----------


## Suzu

> 詰らないだなあ！

 Why don't you bring something "not" then? or stay in your not "boring" chinese lounge  ::  /chuckle 
もう一度　もういちど　once more, again. 
もう直ぐ　もうすぐ　Very soon 
もう少し　もうすこし　Just a small amount

----------


## Анатолий

> Originally Posted by Анатолий  詰らないだなあ！    Why don't you bring something "not" then? or stay in your not "boring" chinese lounge  /chuckle 
> もう一度　もういちど　once more, again. 
> もう直ぐ　もうすぐ　Very soon 
> もう少し　もうすこし　Just a small amount

 I was just having fun, Suzu, not bored really.   ::  そんなに詰らなくないだよ！ Keep at it! I am concentrating on Chinese at the moment but will be back to Japanese. I love Japanese language, wish there were more hours in a day. Not sure you can learn Japanese this way, though.  頑張ってね！

----------


## Suzu

No one said you could learn much from this, which you can a little. For learning there are my books and drills that I do everyday.

----------


## Анатолий

> No one said you could learn much from this, which you can a little. For learning there are my books and drills that I do everyday.

 You're right. 千里の道も一歩より始まる
(senri-no michi-mo ippo-yori hajimaru)

----------


## Suzu

瑠璃　るり　Lapis Lazuli

----------


## ST

力車　-りきしゃ　-рикша 
кстати каким боком это Японская игра, по сути это "города" но не ограниченные темой (и поэтому сильно проще и длинней). а может просто это лайт версия для гайдзинов  ::

----------


## Suzu

> 力車　-りきしゃ　-рикша 
> кстати каким боком это Японская игра, по сути это "города" но не ограниченные темой (и поэтому сильно проще и длинней). а может просто это лайт версия для гайдзинов

 力車 isn't a proper compound.
maybe it is a name of the game as you say  ::  
ーーー 
I will begin with しゃ　anyways 喋る　しゃべる　 to talk; to chat

----------


## ST

ehhh, i can`t remember any word whith RU...damn! OK, let it will be...
ルビー　рубин.

----------


## maraone

> Originally Posted by Suzu  No one said you could learn much from this, which you can a little. For learning there are my books and drills that I do everyday.   You're right. 千里の道も一歩より始まる
> (senri-no michi-mo ippo-yori hajimaru)

 this sentense in Chinese should be "千里之行始于足下"
In Japanese language, there are lots of expressions came from China years ago.

----------


## Suzu

> ehhh, i can`t remember any word whith RU...damn! OK, let it will be...
> ルビー　рубин.

  美少女 【びしょうじょ】 (n) beautiful girl

----------


## ST



----------


## Suzu



----------


## ST

元気　-げんき　здоровье

----------


## Suzu

> 元気　-げんき　здоровье

  切る 【きる】 (suf,v5r) to cut

----------


## ST

да, кири мое любимое слово....харакири, тарокири...  ::  
эхх, сдаюсь...больше слов на ру я не знаю  ::

----------


## Suzu

> да, кири мое любимое слово....харакири, тарокири...  
> эхх, сдаюсь...больше слов на ру я не знаю

  流浪者 【るろうしゃ】 (n) nomad 
Maybe you'll know the ending on　しゃ。　：）

----------


## ST

ага, таки знаю одно....
シヤポクリヤク　-Шапокляк  ::

----------


## Suzu

> ага, таки знаю одно....
> シヤポクリヤク　-Шапокляк

 Btw it probably should be written like this, シャポクリャク　other than that, great. =0 
暗い気持ちになる　ー　くらいきもちになる　to feel gloomy 
しまった、また”る”か？　えとー　暗い！ 
暗い　－　dark; gloomy;

----------


## ST

ok, let it be "i"...well, いしゃ -доктор

----------


## Suzu

Doctor　医者　いしゃ 
蝦蛄 【しゃこ】 (n) squilla; mantis crab

----------


## Chibi

こひ 
Shouldn't this be in katakana, though? -_-; Whatever. 
I hate coffee -_-

----------


## Suzu

> こひ 
> Shouldn't this be in katakana, though? -_-; Whatever. 
> I hate coffee -_-

 Oh and it's written　コーヒー 
anyways 
光　ひかり　Light 
Would be great if you folks used actual japanese words instead of borrowed ones /cough

----------


## Chibi

> Would be great if you folks used actual japanese words instead of borrowed ones /cough

 That cough sounded awfully like a message  ::  
Anyway... 
りす 
Squirrel? I found it in my dictionary.

----------


## Suzu

栗鼠 【りす】 (n) squirrel 
素晴らしい 【すばらしい】 (adj) wonderful; splendid; magnificent;

----------


## Chibi

いとこ 
cousin.

----------


## Suzu

> いとこ 
> cousin.

 Kanji for　male cousin.　 従兄弟  
 此処 【ここ】 (n) (uk) here; this place

----------


## ST

国家　こっか　state, nation. (country+home). Very common canji, in words like gaijin, names of some countries and so on...

----------


## Suzu

> 国家　こっか　state, nation. (country+home). Very common canji, in words like gaijin, names of some countries and so on...

  空っぽ 【からっぽ】 (adj-na,n) empty; vacant; hollow; 
The above word is used frequently.

----------


## ST

ぽつんと -точно не помню, но что то вроде отдельно стоящий, удаленный...

----------


## Suzu

> ぽつんと -точно не помню, но что то вроде отдельно стоящий, удаленный...

  飛ぶ 【とぶ】 (v5b) to jump; to fly; to leap; to spring; to bound; to hop;  
I usually associate it with to fly though.

----------


## ST

部分 [ぶぶん]-часть, секция.
部-часть, отдел
分-часть, минута
Вместе видимо значит часть-часть  ::  
етит, на n нельзя же...ну пусть будет 部長 (bucho) -начальник отдела...
長-соответсвенно "длинный" или "лидер"

----------


## Suzu

著述家　ちょじゅつか　Writer 
As for　分 【ふん; ぶ; ぶん】 (ふん) (n) minute; (ぶ) (n) rate; part; percentage; one percent; thickness; odds; chance of winning; one-hundredth of a shaku; one-quarter of a ryou; (ぶん) ; (n,n-suf,pref) (1) part; segment; share; ration; (2) rate; (3) degree; one's lot; one's status; relation; duty; kind; lot; (4) in proportion to; just as much as;

----------


## ST

神様-камисама-бог. 
ЗЫ. Неплохо мы тут нафлудили уже...Suzu-не нашел еще каких нибудь форумов, Японо ориентированных?  ::

----------


## Suzu

> 神様-камисама-бог. 
> ЗЫ. Неплохо мы тут нафлудили уже...Suzu-не нашл*a* еще каких нибудь форумов, Японо ориентированных?

 I found some, but that doesn't mean I don't have to visit here from time to time. 
不味い 【まずい】 (adj) unappetising; unappetizing; unpleasant (taste, appearance, situation); ugly; unskilful; awkward; bungling; unwise; untimely

----------


## ST

女の子でしよう?　:-\ 
何時も-ицумо-всегда, постоянно.

----------


## Suzu

> 女の子でしよう?　:-\ 
> 何時も-ицумо-всегда, постоянно.

 　女よ！ 
BTW I don't mind you using hiragana instead of Russian for pronunciation, in fact I prefer it. いつもはいい。 
 向かい 【むかい】 (n,adj-no) facing; opposite; across the street; other side。

----------


## ST

did you mean, i must use kana instead of kiridzi? well, it was somekind of joke, cuz...well...everybody knows kana, where is no reason to practice in it more. 
It`s looks like you now study "i"-type ajectives...  ::  Well, my word will be...墨魚 - いか -каракатица

----------


## Suzu

> did you mean, i must use kana instead of kiridzi? well, it was somekind of joke, cuz...well...everybody knows kana, where is no reason to practice in it more. 
> It`s looks like you now study "i"-type ajectives...  Well, my word will be...墨魚 - いか -каракатица

 
凄いよ！　貴方　英語が出来るのかい！！　；） 
You sure, 墨魚　is каракатица？　I am getting, cuttlefish; squid for that entry. 
 欠片 かけら (n) fragment; broken pieces; splinter

----------


## ST

хмм, ну я проверил в словаре перед тем как писать. да и лингво 9 переводит "cuttlefish" как "каракатица". А на самом деле как это переводится?  
あの。。。私の英語いいですか?それは変なです。。。　  ::   
Ok, the word is: 裸体 - らたい -(n) nudity (裸-голый, 体-тело).

----------


## Suzu

> хмм, ну я проверил в словаре перед тем как писать. да и лингво 9 переводит "cuttlefish" как "каракатица". А на самом деле как это переводится?  
> あの。。。私の英語いいですか?それは変なです。。。　   
> Ok, the word is: 裸体 - らたい -(n) nudity (裸-голый, 体-тело).

 "**"cut·tle·fish   Audio pronunciation of "cuttlefish" ( P )  Pronunciation Key  (ktl-fsh)
n. pl. cuttlefish or cut·tle·fish·es 
    Any of various squidlike cephalopod marine mollusks of the genus Sepia that have ten arms and a calcareous internal shell and eject a dark inky fluid when in danger."**"  
For me каракатица is something completely different, it's an insect with many legs, definately doesn't shoot ink、 swim　or is a mollusk. ;o... 
 幾ら 【いくら】 (adv,n) how much?; how many?

----------


## ST

хех...ну да, моллюск. в Японии популярное блюдо вроде как. Еще есть 章魚　(たこ)-осьминог... 
雷雨 -らいう-гроза. (гром+дождь)

----------


## Suzu

> хех...ну да, моллюск. в Японии популярное блюдо вроде как. Еще есть 章魚　(たこ)-осьминог... 
> 雷雨 -らいう-гроза. (гром+дождь)

 From early childhood I hated 章魚 and still do. Maybe russian 章魚 is different "shrug". 
YAY an う！ 
梅干　うめぼし　(n) dried plum、
　it's sour  :: 　梅干が大好きだよ！

----------


## ST

Ok, lets continue "culinary" theme...
塩 -しお-salt 
BTW, I have drinked Japanese plum liquor for a once...it was pretty strange, but funny...

----------


## Suzu

> Ok, lets continue "culinary" theme...
> 塩 -しお-salt 
> BTW, I have drinked Japanese plum liquor for a once...it was pretty strange, but funny...

  お好み焼き 【おこのみやき】 (n) pizza-like pancake fried with various ingredients

----------


## ST

気候-きこう-погода. (気-пар, атмосфера....like in word "genki", remember? and 候 is a "погода", too)

----------


## Suzu

> 気候-きこう-погода. (気-пар, атмосфера....like in word "genki", remember? and 候 is a "погода", too)

 うそ寒い　うそさむい　somewhat cold; a bit chilly

----------


## ST

好い子 - いいこ -хороший ребенок (люблю я что то двух иероглифные слова  ::  )

----------


## Suzu

> 好い子 - いいこ -хороший ребенок (люблю я что то двух иероглифные слова  )

  心 【こころ; しん】 (こころ) (n) mind; heart; spirit; (しん) (n) core; heart; wick; marrow;

----------


## ST

浪人-ろうにん -ронин (самурай без хозяина, провалившийся абитуриент  ::  )

----------


## Suzu

> 浪人-ろうにん -ронин (самурай без хозяина, провалившийся абитуриент  )

 Can't end the word on ん

----------


## ST

ごめんなさい! 
ろうどう -работа, труд

----------


## Suzu

> ごめんなさい! 
> ろうどう -работа, труд

  鰻 【うなぎ】 (n) eel

----------


## ST

銀行-ぎんこう-bank

----------


## Suzu

> 銀行-ぎんこう-bank

 生む 【うむ】 (v5m) to give birth; to deliver; to produce;

----------


## ST

昔ーむかしーдавно (昔昔-давным давно)

----------


## Suzu

> 昔ーむかしーдавно (昔昔-давным давно)

 暫く　しばらく　Little while.

----------


## ST

首ーくびーшея

----------


## ST

Damn, why we still alone here? I thought Japanese is pretty popular language, because of anime and such stuff...  ::

----------


## Suzu

> Damn, why we still alone here? I thought Japanese is pretty popular language, because of anime and such stuff...

 Because this is a Russian language forum, I would assume anyone with interest in japanese wouldn't come here. 
びんた　Slap in the face.

----------


## ST

たすけ -помощь

----------


## Suzu

> たすけ -помощь

  毛 【け】 (n) hair; fur;

----------


## laxxy

waky waky...   

> Originally Posted by ST  たすけ -помощь    毛 【け】 (n) hair; fur;

 今朝　「けさ」 -- this morning

----------


## ST

地球ーちきゅうーEarth (hope i didn`t use this word already)

----------


## laxxy

> 地球ーちきゅうーEarth (hope i didn`t use this word already)

 牛　「うし」　-- cow

----------


## Suzu

茂る しげる  to grow thick; to luxuriate; to be luxurious

----------


## ST

ehh...i don`t know a word with "ru", sorry  ::

----------


## laxxy

ルール　-- rule

----------


## Suzu

流説 るせつ groundless rumor; false report

----------


## Nerzie

冷たい  (つめたい)  - cold, chilly, icy.

----------


## Suzu

> 冷たい  (つめたい)  - cold, chilly, icy

 一冊　いっさつ　One copy　 (e.g., book)

----------


## Nerzie

月 (つき) - moon, month

----------


## Suzu

> 月 (つき) - moon, month

  傷 　きず (n) wound; injury; hurt; cut; gash; bruise; scratch; scar; weak point;

----------


## Nerzie

I've learned a new word today  ::  It's hard to find one starting with ず...
図太い (ずぶとい) - bold, shameless, cheeky

----------


## Nerzie

だれも書きません　-.-'
みなさん、何をしていますか?

----------


## Suzu

> I've learned a new word today  It's hard to find one starting with ず...
> 図太い (ずぶとい) - bold, shameless, cheeky

 意地悪い　　 いじわるい 　(adj) 　ill-natured

----------


## Nerzie

*Suzu*
お帰りなさい  ^^   

> 意地悪い　　 いじわるい 　(adj) 　ill-natured

 一色  (いっしょく) - one color, one colour, one article

----------


## Suzu

> *Suzu*
> お帰りなさい  ^^

 唯今　＾＾  

> 意地悪い　　 いじわるい 　(adj) 　ill-natured

  

> 一色  (いっしょく) - one color, one colour, one article

 暮れる 　くれる　 to get dark; to end; to come to an end; to close; to run out;

----------


## Nerzie

> 暮れる 　くれる　 to get dark; to end; to come to an end; to close; to run out;

 累計  (るいけい) total
る、ぬ。。。つぎは？

----------


## Kicki91

正義 - justice

----------


## Nerzie

ぎりぎり - at the last moment, just barely

----------


## Kicki91

理不尽 - Absurd, irrational

----------


## Nerzie

Words ending with ん are restricted   ::

----------


## ST

can you guys spell the words in kana, too?  ::

----------


## Nerzie

Sure. Maybe you write the next word?  ::

----------


## ST

i can`t. since last word ensd with N  ::  
but i can use last correct word...when it will be 林檎　(りんご)ーan apple (hope this word wasn`t had allready used, i don`t remember all words of this topic )

----------


## Nerzie

みなさま,
謹賀新年   (きんがしんねん) 
Happy New Year, everyone!
---- 
御馳走様    (ごちそうさま) - a feast

----------


## ST

まきあがる-to roll up (like sushi)  ::

----------


## Nerzie

留守番電話    (るすばんでんわ) - answering machine

----------


## basurero

わき - a word but i don't know wat it means,   ::

----------


## Kicki91

Kigeki きげき - Comedy

----------


## Nerzie

奇跡   (きせき) - miracle, wonder, marvel

----------


## ST

きさま -brual word for "you" (oh you son of the....)

----------


## Nerzie

学ぶ     (まなぶ) - to learn

----------


## basurero

ぶき - roofing?

----------


## ST

きのう (昨日)-yesterday

----------


## Nerzie

美しい  (うつくしい) - beautiful

----------


## ST

いちがつ　[一月]　-January

----------


## basurero

つい - unintentionally

----------


## ST

いたい　[痛い]　-paintul

----------


## Nerzie

忙しい      (いそがしい) - busy, irritated

----------


## basurero

いき

----------


## TriggerHappyJack

きれい

----------


## джон

今 /  いま 
Let's keep the game alive? 
(by the way, hello!)

----------


## MOG

> わき

 わき　－　脇/腋 underarm, подмышка
            和気　harmony? полный приятной атмосферы   

> ぶき - roofing?

 ぶき　－　武器　weapon, оружие 
roofing - 葺き(ふき)   

> つい - unintentionally

 つい牛乳をこぼしてしまった　－　unintentionally spilt milk
ついさっき（さっき・先（さき）ほど・今しがた）彼から電話を受け取った　－　just now I got the phone from him
ついに（終に）　－　finally 
今
моя очередь
まだ - not yet[/quote]

----------


## джон

誰 / だれ - Who?

----------


## MOG

> わき　－　脇/腋 underarm, подмышка 
> 和気　harmony? полный приятной атмосферы

 Also waki means side/строна    

> 誰 / だれ - Who?

 I'm MOG. 
例外/れいがい　ー　exception

----------


## джон

好い/いい - Good   

> I'm MOG.

 Good evening/здравствуйте/こんばんは (at least in my timezone)! 
MOG はーーそれはファナルファンタジがですか。 僕もビデオゲームがだいすきです!   ::  lol

----------


## MOG

I think you should right　良い（よい/いい）　if you mean good.
好い（よい/いい） means preferable and it's acthually out of daily usage.
Preferable is 好ましい（このましい） 
You're right, my name is from Final Fantasy. You can call it video game also in Japanese but in Japanese it's usually テレビゲーム или просто ゲーム 
By the way it's noon here. 
苺（いちご）　strobery

----------

